# Family Fish Charter



## tkaquatex (Jun 15, 2005)

Few spots left on 12hr limited load private charter out of Port A. on 7/27 Sun.
Limiting spots to 27 to insure maximum comfort and room. Will target snapper,amberjack and grouper with possibility of fishing shrimp boats as well.
This trip is family friendly and many spots are parents with sons and daughters.
Charter is aboard the New Pelican with Capt. Marvin out of Deep Sea Hdqtrs.
Spots are 150.00 for adults and 75.00 for kids 18 and under.Contact Tom K. @
210 414 9431 for details. 50% deposit secures your spot. Only a few spots left so dont delay. Make those memories! Tom K.


----------

